# Support for alder lake?



## Taraquin (Feb 2, 2022)

Downloaded the latest throttlestop which states support for alder lake, but voltage is greyed out in the controls and can`t be changed. Is it supposed to support undervolt on alder lake?


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 2, 2022)

Can you post a screenshot of the FIVR window? 

Windows 11 can block CPU voltage control if the virtualization settings are enabled. Some computers lock the CPU voltage control register in the BIOS. When this happens, after you boot up into Windows, changes cannot be made. A screenshot will help show me what the problem is.


----------



## Taraquin (Feb 2, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Can you post a screenshot of the FIVR window?
> 
> Windows 11 can block CPU voltage control if the virtualization settings are enabled. Some computers lock the CPU voltage control register in the BIOS. When this happens, after you boot up into Windows, changes cannot be made. A screenshot will help show me what the problem is.






I use windows 10, not 11. i5 12400F.


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 2, 2022)

Taraquin said:


> i5 12400F


At the top middle where ThrottleStop shows "Not Available", that looks similar to what Intel did with their 11th Gen G7 series. It looks like software CPU voltage control is not possible. I am not sure if it is a limitation of this CPU or a limitation of the motherboard that you are using. 

Have you tried using Intel XTU? If that does not work then you are probably out of luck.

What motherboard do you have and do you know what chipset it uses? The CPU-Z Mainboard tab will show this info.


----------



## Taraquin (Feb 2, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> At the top middle where ThrottleStop shows "Not Available", that looks similar to what Intel did with their 11th Gen G7 series. It looks like software CPU voltage control is not possible. I am not sure if it is a limitation of this CPU or a limitation of the motherboard that you are using.
> 
> Have you tried using Intel XTU? If that does not work then you are probably out of luck.
> 
> ...


Asus B660m K. XTU does not work :/


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 2, 2022)

Taraquin said:


> XTU does not work


The Intel B660 chipset might not support software CPU voltage control. This feature could be limited to Z series boards.

Thanks for your testing.


----------



## Taraquin (Feb 2, 2022)

I've read that B560 supported XTU, hope B660 gets support later.


----------



## F1le (Feb 4, 2022)

Z690 Win10 works OK ... but can't run ThrottleStop on Mobile Alder Lake...


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 4, 2022)

F1le said:


> Z690 Win10 works OK


Can you try pressing the Turbo Groups button in the FIVR window? A new window should pop open that lets you adjust the turbo ratios for both the Performance and Efficiency cores on Alder Lake CPUs. Everything else in the FIVR window looks OK.



F1le said:


> can't run ThrottleStop on Mobile Alder Lake...


Does ThrottleStop not work on mobile Alder Lake or do you not have a mobile Alder Lake laptop to run ThrottleStop on. 

If ThrottleStop does not start up, can you post a screenshot of CPU-Z?

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## F1le (Feb 4, 2022)

There you go (second screen). I don't use it cause I'm tuned directly in the bios, but those Turbo Groups showing same I put in the BIOS.

Yeah I have Alder Lake Mobile too on a MSI notebook and can't run ThottleStop (first screen - "NOT AVAILABLE", despite I turned on Overclocking in hidden BIOS menu)...


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 4, 2022)

F1le said:


> I have Alder Lake Mobile too on a MSI notebook and can't run ThrottleStop (first screen - "NOT AVAILABLE"


It is possible that Intel has disabled CPU voltage control while you are in Windows. This might be Intel's low cost fix for their previous Plundervolt issues.

The Not Available that ThrottleStop shows is similar to what ThrottleStop shows on 11th Gen G7 CPUs. These were Intel's first CPUs to have undervolting removed. For 10th Gen if it showed Locked, you could modify two UEFI variables and unlock CPU voltage control. It looks like CPU voltage control is completely gone now in the mobile CPUs.  

Can you access CPU voltage control in the BIOS of your laptop? If yes and you make a voltage change, does this show up in the ThrottleStop - FIVR monitoring table?


----------



## edpowerup (Mar 9, 2022)

Just wanted to confirm that adjustable voltage is unavailable on an Asrock B660M-ITX and i5-12400. I tried toggling virtualization, and any voltage-related options in the BIOS with no luck. Confusingly, there are FIVR voltage settings in the BIOS, but they don’t appear to do anything, at least that I can tell. There’s a separate voltage menu with a working offset, but there don’t seem to much in the way of power savings here without correspondingly large performance drops.


----------



## DexTPU (Mar 15, 2022)

Intel apparently disabled undervolting on mobile H-series Alder Lake except for the 12900HK.


----------



## Taraquin (Mar 15, 2022)

edpowerup said:


> Just wanted to confirm that adjustable voltage is unavailable on an Asrock B660M-ITX and i5-12400. I tried toggling virtualization, and any voltage-related options in the BIOS with no luck. Confusingly, there are FIVR voltage settings in the BIOS, but they don’t appear to do anything, at least that I can tell. There’s a separate voltage menu with a working offset, but there don’t seem to much in the way of power savings here without correspondingly large performance drops.


I can undervolt in bios, after beta 1013 gives me option of -20mv before perf tanks, up from -10mv on bios 1009. Lowers temps by 4C and consumption by 5W in CB23, yeah! :/


----------

